# 3 legged Desert Tortoise gets a wheel



## Team Gomberg (Feb 8, 2014)

FINALLY, the videos you all have been waiting for! :shy:

As many of you know, I recently adopted a CDT who lost his front leg to a dog. He was surrendered to my local CTTC Club his leg was worked on by Dr. Tom Greek in Yorba Linda.
He is healing well and is loving life!






Here is a quick video of him walking around on 3 legs and a nub.
View My Video

I wanted to get him up off the ground to prevent damage to his plastron from rubbing while he walks.
Our first attempt was using a swivel caster wheel. Right away he perked up with this new mobility and happily cruised around grazing. The wheel was too tall and attached to his plastron at a slight angle. This prevented the wheel from moving as it should have. But hey, it was a start!
View My Video

Our next test was attaching a metal ball bearing caster wheel. The ball can roll around in any direction regardless of the slight angle. The shorter height also helps. We like this wheel the best so far (and so does he).
View My Video

I currently attach the wheel with a heavy duty double stick tape so I can remove it at night and during his soaks. He has been soaked daily since I brought him home. His skin has almost finished peeling and he looks much better now than he does in the videos. 3 days ago he finally started producing normal stool, so I'll stop the daily forced soaks very soon.

Another TFO user has offered me aid in selecting adhesive options for the wheel once we are ready.

I hope you guys can see the spirit this guys has. He amazes me. I feel lucky and blessed to care for him!

If any of you have inventive ideas for his wheel leg please, do share! 
And thanks for watching


----------



## Barista5261 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay go Luke Skywalker!


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 8, 2014)

No suggestions, but I am using your thread to help gain my own knowledge. I was given a young sulcata who will soon be having one of his front legs taken off, because so much of it has died as a result from a dog attack.


----------



## wellington (Feb 8, 2014)

I can't view it on my ipad, but I will soon on the laptop. Just wanted to say how happy I am for the both of you. So nice too hear how much he has improved. One lucky fella.


----------



## bouaboua (Feb 8, 2014)

Team Gomberg said:


> FINALLY, the videos you all have been waiting for! :shy:
> 
> As many of you know, I recently adopted a CDT who lost his front leg to a dog. He was surrendered to my local CTTC Club his leg was worked on by Dr. Tom Greek in Yorba Linda.
> He is healing well and is loving life!
> ...



I watched all three video with tear welled up in my eyes. God Bless you and all your loved one. God Bless! ! ! ! !


----------



## AZtortMom (Feb 8, 2014)

WOW!!


----------



## motero (Feb 9, 2014)

It looks good, He will need a drop of oil now and again, like the tin man.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 9, 2014)

Barista5261 said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay go Luke Skywalker!


The force is strong with this one.. 



Jacqui said:


> No suggestions, but I am using your thread to help gain my own knowledge. I was given a young sulcata who will soon be having one of his front legs taken off, because so much of it has died as a result from a dog attack.


Let us know what you try and how things work for yours, too 



wellington said:


> I can't view it on my ipad, but I will soon on the laptop. Just wanted to say how happy I am for the both of you. So nice too hear how much he has improved. One lucky fella.


Thanks Barb



bouaboua said:


> I watched all three video with tear welled up in my eyes. God Bless you and all your loved one. God Bless! ! ! ! !


Awww, I teared up the first time I saw him on the wheel, too 



AZtortMom said:


> WOW!!


Isn't he great?! 



motero said:


> It looks good, He will need a drop of oil now and again, like the tin man.


I do worry the wheel would rust or pack with dirt and stop rolling LOL part of why I'm hesitant to permanently attach the thing


----------



## Pokeymeg (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you for posting!! What a great improvement in his mobility!!


----------



## Volksvegan (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks so much for the update - he looks AWESOME! This is a very inspirational story....


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 10, 2014)

It means a lot to me that you guys care about him, too.

I just sat and watched him cruise around for over an hour today. 
He is much more active when his wheel leg is on.


----------



## lynnedit (Feb 10, 2014)

Simply amazing.
That last wheel looks the best. 
What a trooper!


----------



## Kirin (Feb 11, 2014)

I love Dr. GREEK. I take my my babies there too. He is great!
I love that he can get around with the wheel. Keep up the great job.


----------



## seanwilson1 (Feb 13, 2014)

I cant bring up the video on my phone app but im sure hes very cute walkin around with his wheel. Hearing stories like that make me second guess wanting a dog.


----------



## wellington (Feb 14, 2014)

seanwil said:


> I cant bring up the video on my phone app but im sure hes very cute walkin around with his wheel. Hearing stories like that make me second guess wanting a dog.



There are lots of us with dogs. You just have to be a smart dog and tortoise owner and do not ever let the two together unattended, not even for a split second. It's too easy to have both without the worry of the tort getting attacked if you just train the dog right and never let them together without you watching 100%. Even better, never let them together period.


----------



## kathyth (Feb 14, 2014)

This is just the best ever, Heather!
It ansilutely brings tears to my eyes!
What a dramatic difference this will make for the rest of his life!
You are his angel.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey Kathy, I'm bringing him to the next meeting  Our speaker is Dr. Tom Greek from Yorba Linda. Since he did the surgery, I thought he might like to see his new wheel! hehe


----------



## seanwilson1 (Feb 14, 2014)

*Re: RE: 3 legged Desert Tortoise gets a wheel*



wellington said:


> seanwil said:
> 
> 
> > I cant bring up the video on my phone app but im sure hes very cute walkin around with his wheel. Hearing stories like that make me second guess wanting a dog.
> ...



Ye I would be nervous about the dogs. But arent cats more predators than a dog which eats more corn and fiber? In other words which would be more dangerous? Cuz cats tend to be more curious


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 14, 2014)

Cats have never bothered my tortoises. Not indoors and not outdoors. 
I'd keep cats away from quick moving small animal pets like hamsters or bunnies.


----------



## seanwilson1 (Feb 15, 2014)

Ive introduced shelly to my girlfriends cat and all the cat did was sniff it. Wenever shelly would try to snuggle and she would get up and jump on a chair... hopefully stays that way


----------



## kathyth (Feb 15, 2014)

Very cool, Heather! Dr. Greek just saw one of my Redfoot's.
Jim and I will be there!
You get great speakers. How could we miss this?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 15, 2014)

> You get great speakers.


There is one man in particular that I think would REALLY make a GREAT guest speaker and I've been trying to get ::cough tortoise cough:: him but it hasn't worked ::cough cove cough:: out yet. Maybe ::cough ~J cough:: this person will someday grace us with his presence and bless us with his information    

Oh man, I took my own thread off topic. lol. 

Luke Skywalker and I will see you on Friday


----------

